# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Shark shaped sub to study great whites

## vinz

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...rks-demon.html

----------


## Fei Miao

So is it suppose to be a male or female :Grin:  I wondered how other GW would react to it  :Razz:

----------


## richietay

what if it's appealing to a school of GW, censored  :Grin:  

Had seen ethology used artificial mobile rock incorporated with digicams to studies animals like tigers, elephant..etc in close ecounters. for this, it's kind of interesting!

----------

